# 1941 FIRESTONE SUPERCRUISER "Pickers Delight"



## 41OLDSTEED (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey ! Did any of you Guys out There Catch the AMERICAN PICKERS show on Monday Night...?...They Hit a HONEY Hole of Bikes and Mike picked up 3 old Bikes...1 was a Complete *1941 FIRESTONE Bullnose Super Cruiser *for $550...What a Lucky Dude...He also wanted to Buy a Rare PreWar Dayton but the Seller would Not go for it...HA HA...I would Like to find some Bikes like that too...Whats the Chance of Getting Just that Bullnose Supercruiser Tank on Here for less than $500......I Have the Same 41 Colson Built Frame and some Parts and Could Build this up with some Help here...Anyway Have a Great New Years to Come...Later...Thanks...


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 27, 2011)

41OLDSTEED said:


> Hey ! Did any of you Guys out There Catch the AMERICAN PICKERS show on Monday Night...?...They Hit a HONEY Hole of Bikes and Mike picked up 3 old Bikes...1 was a Complete *1941 FIRESTONE Bullnose Super Cruiser *for $550...What a Lucky Dude...He also wanted to Buy a Rare PreWar Dayton but the Seller wound Not go for it...HA HA...I would Like to find some Bikes like that too...Whats the Chance of Getting Just that Bullnose Supercruiser Tank on Here for less than $500......I Have the Same 41 Colson Built Frame and some Parts and Could Build this up with some Help here...Anyway Have a Great New Years to Come...Later...Thanks...





I heard about it, but did not see it...  can anyone post some pics or a short clip from the show??  No kidding $550 was a steal for that bike.  Did they say what they hoped to sell it for???


----------



## npence (Dec 27, 2011)

the super cruiser was pretty rough I would give it a 4 or 5 in condition they where hoping to get 1,000 for it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2011)

npence said:


> the super cruiser was pretty rough I would give it a 4 or 5 in condition they where hoping to get 1,000 for it.




I think $1000 was VERY optimistic (like a lot of their asking prices). I've seen better condition bullnoses sell for considerably less.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought $500 for a deluxe supercruiser with the cushioner fork, lit rear rack, and original wrap around headbadge was very good all things considered.
If it was solid, I would buy it on site for a grand or so, sink a grand into a professional paint job, wire wheel the chrome bits and be very pleased...but that's me.
I have not seen one for sale publicly in my 3 years in the hobby and as Mike said, it was a 1941 run only.
Chris


----------



## npence (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree a grand is alot  for that bike I could see it selling for around $650 or so a nice restored one sold this year on feebay  for 2300 I think. I'm working on restoring two of these so if they get a grand out of theres that would be good for me. Would make mine worth a lot more.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2011)

I passed up a decent original for $650 this past summer. $1200 for good originals seems to be about where they're at. That restored one on ebay seems to be an anomaly, but I haven't seen many restored examples available. The Clipper, or Goodyear Double Eagle is the same platform (obviously with different tank, guard and rack) and is a lot more desirable than the Super Cruiser, although you seem to see more of the Clippers. Even to buy the one from Mike for $1000 and sink another $1000 into paint it may be better to buy one similar to the restored ebay bike for $2300. That was completely redone. Chrome and seat include and only sold for $300 more than what would be stuck into the "Pickers" bike.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Dec 27, 2011)

I Agree with you Guys on Prices...But My Question Remains...If I wanted an Original Tank and Cushioner Forks what would I be Paying Here...?...I think Most People on here would want $400-$500 for Just those 2 items...Anyone...


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 27, 2011)

41OLDSTEED said:


> I Agree with you Guys on Prices...But My Question Remains...If I wanted an Original Tank and Cushioner Forks what would I be Paying Here...?...I think Most People on here would want $400-$500 for Just those 2 items...Anyone...




That's one way of looking at it. But the sum of the parts is almost always going to be worth more than the bike complete. That's why bikes get parted out in the first place.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Saw that episode and liked the Sears Chief for 300.00. Dang that's cheap!


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 27, 2011)

I picked up a pair of boys and girls Supercruisers a few years ago for $650. 
These were in better condition than the "pickers" bike.
I guess I got a good deal.
JOSH


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 28, 2011)

And did anyone else notice how Mike ignored all the other sweet tank bikes we'd be drooling over to get a closer look at the teens stuff? Interesting, yes, but not something I'd want to collect. At least it wasn't as bad as when Frank bought that 50s red Panther, with tank, for $50!


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 28, 2011)

*there was also a....*

teens era or earlier frame set that had both a large sprocket like a racycle AND a rear cushion spring like the pierce hygienic.
anyone know what that was? i want to know. did miami make a cushion frame?


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 28, 2011)

ha!

talk to npence . . .


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm Kinda Surprized that Frank Didn't try and "BUNDLE" all the Bikes Together for a Stupid Low Price...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 29, 2011)

*Did you see the Black Phantom?....*

Did anyone notice the Schwinn Black Phantom with the white saddle on it? It was next to one of the cars, partially covered with a tarp. Since I record a lot of the episodes, I looked back after it ended and there it was. I guess Mike didn't feel it was rare enough to even get a better look at (or maybe he did off camera and we just don't know). Considering all the bikes in the rafters we didn't really get to see close up, I can only imagine what else is up there.

fred


----------



## Wcben (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't see the episode but im reference to twowheelfans question, my Racycle has a cusion frame!


----------



## npence (Jan 21, 2012)

All the bikes mike bought are now for sale at his store in Nashville I think he was asking $850 for each of them and had at shaft drive for $1500


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Racycle cushion frame...*

Can you post a picture of that bike?


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 21, 2012)

*Real?*

I like the show and watch it but always have to remember that it's really just entertainment.

Yes they get good deals on a bunch of items.  They wouldn't have a show if all the sellers wanted top dollar.

So a guy has a bunch of barn junk that includes some bikes and wants to get on TV. Of course he's going to let a few moderate bikes go for slightly less than market value.

Would anyone on this site sell a C8+ original collectable bike for 1/2 it's value or less to get on TV?

It seems that they deal with the lower end of the condition scale on most of the stuff they get.  Some of it is RARE but they always have some upside.   It's the idea of the quest that is appealing to the collectors and junkers that watch the show, myself included.  

The same can be said for the other "reality" shows on cable now that depict people getting awesome stuff (bikes included) from abandoned storage lockers at a discount.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 21, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Can you post a picture of that bike?




i would like to see a picture of the cushion racycle as well.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea, the pickers sometimes botch stuff, my dad met them at the.iowa abate rally and they both went nutters over his chief, trying to buy it out from under him. Dad said no and he said that frank is shorter than you would think.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2012)

*Bought the FSC!*

So, the question of worth regarding the firestone super cruiser featured on an episode of American Pickers has been settled.

Thanks to a helpful tip from a Cabe member, I found out it was hanging from the rafters at Antique Archeology's Nashville store.
The staff was very helpful and friendly in providing me additional photographs, bicycle shop references, and working with me on price all things considered.

Other than missing the wedge headlight (which I have anyway along with b/w Firestone Champion tires) it is complete down to the double stimonsonite rear reflector.
It is well patina'ed, however is surprisingly smooth with little if any pitting, so I will scrub it down first and make a decision on a full restoration or keep it as is...will post later.

The price of this bicycle had some conversation in this thread and certainly some had acquired and been offered this model for an excellent deal...I have had none such opportunity and made an appropriate offer considering it is a deluxe supercruiser and not a cruiser (sans the cushioner fork and lit rack), being a rare 1941 Colson production with a style all it's own. 
Private deals are not necessarily fair market value and without a public comparible, I am happy with the aquisition costs.
Being a "celebrity" bicycle, certainly is a cool factor.

Cost of FSC = 800.00
Cost of TN sales tax = 74.00
Cost of pickup = 20.00
Cost of boxing = 50.00
Cost of shipping 50-75.00 (with UPS bicycle store discount)
Cost of unique prewar conversation piece = PRICELESS

Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't wait to some clearer pics.
Sounded like a great experience. 
Jd


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 29, 2012)

They went helpful to me.  I called and was told it was hanging from the rafters and they could not her pics.  They would not give me a price either.  Congrats on  the bike.  I would have bought it ib a heartbeat.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> They went helpful to me.  I called and was told it was hanging from the rafters and they could not her pics.  They would not give me a price either.  Congrats on  the bike.  I would have bought it ib a heartbeat.




This can be explained as I was the first to have serious conversations about the bike and was in the process of making the arrangements for shipping...you probably spoke with an associate that was unaware the deal was far downhill.
I knew I wasn't the only one who thought this bike was worth the investment.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 29, 2012)

[

Someone named Lauren said she would get me pics by the end of the day a week ago Thursday.  She sent me an email with no pics and said there was noone to get the bike down.  The next day she sent an email and said the bike sold at closing Thursday.   I had been in contact with the Iowa store prior to that and they said they didn't have such a bicycle.  Another snooze and loose story.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, it's a lousy picture, better ones to come when I can, check out the front fork too! Larmo, I know you're close with Blue, we talked for quite awhile the other night about my Racycle, he's going to help me out with some of the restoration.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jan 30, 2012)

Well its Just Kinda Like they Say on The Show "We'll Buy Anything We can Make a Buck on" -Except the Fact OLD Bicycles Bring alot more than 1 Extra Buck...:eek:...Now the Cars Frank Buys are another Story Entirely...


----------

